# Vegas!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Figured I hadn't posted pictures of Vegas in awhile. He's had shaved ears most his life, but we're growing them out to see how it looks. I still like them shaved, since I think he's entering the 'pretty' time period with how long the ears have gotten. This is his groom process so far! I'm liking it! 

(Will be editing when I figure out how to resize in the HTML BBcode)


















































And just for fun, the clip a few weeks ago


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

And this is the 'groom goal'


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanx, hon.  

I'm a big fan of short ears . . . so I've always liked Vegas!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He looks so regal! I'm loving his bodaciously huge topknot! It's official - I'm a fan of short ears too. Mainly cause I'm lazy and hate drying ears, and of course, I also think it looks really cute. It'd be interesting to see how Vegas would look with poofy poodle ears, but I really think he looks good with the shaved ears. I will be shaving Leroy's ears in the future.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm a new convert to short ears and Vegas is a gorgeous black poodle!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ooh, very nice!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Nothing girlie about this dog ! Wow he is something.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I love him! He is so handsome - and his topknot is amazing! I love his droopy poodle lips, that is my favorite thing about my girl.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

He is very beautiful I love his ears like that he looks great.


----------



## auspoodle (Jan 19, 2011)

I LOOOOOOOOOVE Vegas, I am aiming to do the same clip on my silver boy. It looks stunning


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Gosh, he is such a beautiful boy! I love looking at any and all of his pix....though I think he looks fabulous with the shaved ears, this is a nice change for him...you always do a great groom...


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful dog and beautiful groom!! Love the giant topknot, and I also love that I can look at Vegas and know instantly that he's a boy...he's so masculine and handsome. Love him!!!


----------

